# Macedonian: here vs there



## cr00mz

Hey

I am having trouble with the different heres and theres in Macedonian. These are the ones I know

Here - There

Vamo - Tamo

Tuka - ?

Ovde - onde

What is the counterpart to "tuka"? I don't know if there are anymore, if there are I cannot think of them at the moment. If there are please feel free to add them.

I am not totally sure, but I think the 2 first ones have to do with movement(?) "come here/there", you say "dojdi vamo/tamo", but for places where you are standing "where are you?- I am here/there - ovde(tuka)/onde(?) sum

Is this somewhat correct?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gnoj

The first two aren't necessarily used exclusively for movement and "tamu" is a counterpart of all three "tuka", "vamu" and "ovde".

here = vamu/tuka/ovde
there = tamu

*over* there = onde/onamu

"Onde" and "onamu" are used when you can actually see or point the place in question. They can be replaced with "tamu".


----------



## iobyo

close to the speaker
close to the interlocutor
far away from both the speaker and interlocutor
каде?
овде
тука
онде
каде?
ваму
таму
онаму



The first series refers to a place, the second series refers to a goal.


----------



## iobyo

cr00mz said:


> I am not totally sure, but I think the 2 first ones have to do with movement(?) "come here/there", you say "dojdi vamo/tamo", but for places where you are standing "where are you?- I am here/there - ovde(tuka)/onde(?) sum
> 
> Is this somewhat correct?



Yes. So when referring to a place it is _овде сум студент _('I'm a student here'), _тука сум за тебе _('I'm here for you'). And the difference between these two is their implied distance from either the speaker or interlocutor. So when referring to a goal it is _дојди ваму_ ('come hither' or more commonly in spoken English 'come here').

—_Каде е Марија? _—_Онде._ ('Where's Marija?'. 'Yonder' ~ 'Over there').
—_Каде отиде Марија? _—_Онаму. _ ('Where did Marija go?'. 'Thither' ~ 'Over there').


----------



## cr00mz

It seems to be similar to the 3 different articles for nouns, or am I wrong?

Is there a 4h category, like "close to both interlocutor and speaker", Like "my friend is here" (standing next to me).


----------



## iobyo

That's right. The same –_в_–, –_т_– and –_н_– roots are here which come from the Proto-Slavic personal pronouns.

Yes, there used to be: the now-archaic –_с_– root as in _денес_, which deconstructed means 'this day'. Some extinct dialects like those in Albania also had it as a definite article. A speaker can be more precise when using either of the two 'close to' ones, so that's probably why it died out.


----------



## cr00mz

What if I stand 100 m away from the Eiffel tower, and pointing at it, "I will go there" is it "ќе одам таму"?

Also about your Marija example, when you say *onde*, you dont see her? Like she is "over there" (behind the building)


----------



## iobyo

cr00mz said:


> What if I stand 100 m away from the Eiffel tower, and pointing at it, "I will go there" is it "ќе одам таму"?



If you were to say it to yourself (in your head), yes. You cannot specify distance from or proximity to an interlocutor, so you must use _таму_.



cr00mz said:


> Also about your Marija example, when you say *onde*, you dont see her? Like she is "over there" (behind the building)



Not necessarily, but that usually is the case. _Онде_, strictly speaking, is a location at which both the speaker and interlocutor are not at.


----------



## cr00mz

OK, that makes sense, thanks for the help.


----------



## cr00mz

another question came up, @iboyo you mentioned the part about saying to yourself in your head. If you are with a friend (standing next to you) and you point towards the Eiffel tower. Would tamu not work there?


----------

